# car security alarm system



## FlybyU2 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a vehicle with a Viper alarm system. The alarm sounds but the car will not start. New battery in the remote, but will not lock/unlock car - does not work. I tried putting system in Valet Mode - doesn't workWhat can cause this? Battery in car needs recharging or what. Help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Your over ride button is unplugged or bad, the battery in the car is going bad thus You lost the memory for the remotes to the brain. Take it back where you bought it they can program it and get an antenna too.


----------

